# aeropress, clever dripper, feldgrind.



## rimaarts (Sep 25, 2017)

So. Recently unpacked my feldgrind. Instruction says 1.6-1.10 for aeropress. Wow! it is SO MUCH finer than im used to grinding with hario skerton! Its almost espresso like fine grind! now all my coffe is just off on this fine grind!

I was very happy with 1 scoop of beans for aeropress, 2 scoops for clever dripper, fill with as much water as i can fit in, leave for 20min and drink it! now after 20 minutes coffe tastes super bitter (currently rave signature blend).

This morning tried 1 minute brew on aeropress. quite a bit better.

What should i adjust first? try to get as rough grind as i was used to on my old grinder? mess around with coffe/water ratios? brew timings? or maybe i was drinking "wrong" coffe for the past year and this is how it is supposed to taste?









When i have spare 50£, i will order scale also. than ill start messing around with pour over recipes. for past year "a scoop of beans" and "as much water as i can fit in" was good enough for me... now im slowly trying to improve! SLOWLY!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes, scales are important.

1.6 is nowhere near espresso. It is usually around 0.11 to 1.0 for me.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Keep the setting as you are, lose the scoop, use 30g of coffee in the Clever (~65g/L), steep longer (30-35min). I like to add the boiling water to the brewer, then coffee on top & dunk to wet, lid on & wait.

Clever is more sensitive to grind, so get that tasty & adjust the Aeropress recipe to suit the Clever grind.


----------

